# Older Cannon Speed-n-temp



## luv2rapala (Aug 27, 2008)

I took a chance on buying a older unit that was missing the 5 pin connector cord that I thought went to the antenna over the cable but now I am having some doubts that maybe this was for a transducer type receiver like the Fishhawk models- anyone know anything about these or where I could find a spec/drawing to see what parts I am missing??
thanks for any input??
luv2rapala
[email protected](you know) com


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I would try the websites first, call or email cannon first, then Nature Vision, they are the company who makes Fishhawk. Peerless has the cannon speed and temp unit on his boat, maybe PM him.


----------



## luv2rapala (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks- I have been all over GLA, LOA craigslist etc... was hoping to not to have to go to Cannon but it looks like I might have to now.


----------

